# Loft floor covering



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello,
I am in the process of completing my loft and getting excited about being able to raise pigeons. The floor is plywood, and I cannot decide what would be best to use as a floor covering, such as sand, wood chips, straw etc. If anyone has an idea or opinion as to what they prefer and why, I would really appreciate their opinions. So I have something to base my decisions on.
Thanks.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Cgosch said:


> Hello,
> I am in the process of completing my loft and getting excited about being able to raise pigeons. The floor is plywood, and I cannot decide what would be best to use as a floor covering, such as sand, wood chips, straw etc. If anyone has an idea or opinion as to what they prefer and why, I would really appreciate their opinions. So I have something to base my decisions on.
> Thanks.


Many people leave the plywood bare, and scrape it on a regular basis to clean it. I personally use wood shavings on the loft floor. They absorb moisture, and make scraping/cleaning a lot easier.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

I use normal wood, and have to scrape alot  But today I thought of something new....I'm thinking of putting a plastic sheet on the wood, that way I can just pull out the sheet and wash/replace. Just a thought. Wish you good luck,Peace,
YaSin


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I use floor dry and it works great


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

plain wood, Just go out and buy a floor scraper. They make some with just the bottom attachment and you just get a broom stick.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/337.html


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

As Paki Tipplers, and others mention, and I agree, bare floors are best, whether they be plywood or concrete. One of the first signs you'll get when you have a bird, or birds, that are either ill, or getting that way is a change in their droppings. Having loose bedding can hide this early indicator, IMO, longer than just having plain floors, thus giving a starting illness longer to take hold before you may become aware of the fact that you have an ill bird(s).

Karyn


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I have a bare floor


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

What breed will you have. Now show type birds that are not as flighty as race birds. Pine shavings work and look OK. Scraping the floor daily works well with most breeds. They have straight type hoes that work well for scraping. I would not USE SAND. it holds moisture and can cause sickness. While it look good. Back in the 70s it was popular I even tried had a place I could get white sand sure looked good But it does give a place where sickness can start.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I use sand and rake it.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

I was using wood shavings but it was a perfect place for a snake to hide and kill 2 of my squabs. Nothing but bare floors now!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I use ground corn cob bedding. They stay put when the birds are on the floor exercising/testing their wings and nothing keeps a loft dryer. A dry loft is a healthy loft. I may try the bare floor system in my new loft but for now, I haven't found any drawbacks to the corn cob bedding. Cleaning is a breeze.

Jim


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have tried everything but have settle in the last few years on Oil Dry. You get this at any auto parts store. Be sure it's 100% clay. Basically it is the same thing as Kitty Litter.
It's super absorbant and economical. Danny Joe


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for all your ideas. I will be housing rollers.


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

bare floors and scrape daily and mop with thin bleach,no dust or damp,if you cover your floor it holds damp and floor WILL rot,i have fans in my loft top and bottom,floor is dry most time,breeding time is messy though,pigeons are hard work full stop,


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i use metal screen they are the best no need for cleaning it clean it self hehe. and less odor in the loft also


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

and look at the picture the chicken is eating the wasted feed and she also rake the poop below so no more odor


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

good idea,but it brings rats in england,plus it costs money,if u use fans that gets rid of odors,fungus grows underneath,is that safe to walk on?good idea but england is so so wet,i would go with that idea if i could find cheap solution


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

so far i dont have rat in my loft and i think rat cannot past trough that size of mesh. yes it safe walk on but i dont step on the mesh i step on the wood.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Because of the weather and critters I put a painted/sealed plywood floor in my loft. I place aspen wood shavings on the floor under the perches. I have to do very little scraping as most of the droppings fall into the shavings. Works for me.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use bare floors clean daily.


----------

